# Cruze Airbag System Recall Problems



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I suspect you don't have an operational steering wheel airbag. GM has a habit of changing part numbers but this sounds more like a dealership parts ordering issue. Once they have the VIN it should be easy to get the correct parts for your car.


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

May have to modify their sales pitch from, "the only car in it's class with ten airbags" to 

"10 airbags, most of them work most of the time."


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

The part numbers changed on 2/6/2013. There are 2 parts for the recall.
22902363 Cruze W/O steering wheel controls

22899138 Cruze With steering wheel controls.

I don't know what the prior part numbers were before, but I can tell you GM had a problem of shipping the wrong coils. We did a coil on a Cruze (not related to the recall) that had steering wheel controls and they didn't work afterwards. After calling GM PARTECH that got the correct one sent to us.


----------



## WX4WTF (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks ChevyMgr, I was hoping that was the case. Why a dealership wouldn't have a handful of these parts on hand is beyond me. I'm hoping they can get this functional. If one airbag is non-functional, will the others still work properly in a collision? I'm not really concerned about myself as much as I am my 6 month old son when he is a passenger.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

WX4WTF said:


> Thanks ChevyMgr, I was hoping that was the case. Why a dealership wouldn't have a handful of these parts on hand is beyond me. I'm hoping they can get this functional. If one airbag is non-functional, will the others still work properly in a collision? I'm not really concerned about myself as much as I am my 6 month old son when he is a passenger.


Anytime the air bag light is on, the entire system is disabled.


----------



## WX4WTF (Oct 23, 2012)

Lovely, That was my initial thought, but my dealer said "the system wont work as well", which must be another way of saying "you have absolutely no airbag system whatsoever". 

Thanks for the info ChevyMgr.


----------

